# Marie Colvin and Remi Ochlik



## Tez3 (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-17124786

Brave journalists who died getting the stories to us. RIP


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 22, 2012)

No matter how base and commercially driven the arena of news-tainment can sometimes appear, it seems there are still journalists with that spark which I call "A touch of the Kate Adies".  A spark that gives them the courage to steer to the sound of the guns like one of our Admirals of old.

It is ever a shame when people of courage are taken from us, whatever their line of work :bows head:.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 22, 2012)

.


----------

